

Smartphone wars: Apple marketshare soon to be usurped - iwwr
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3323

======
nextparadigms
I can't wait to see Cortex A5 phones (cheaper than ARM11, almost as powerful
as Cortex A8) starting to arrive later this year. We should start seeing under
$100 Android smartphones by the end of the year, and we'll probably see $50
smartphone sometime next year.

All this means bad news for Nokia especially, but even for RIM in the consumer
market.

------
maxharris
I don't think so. Everything I love about my phone is possible only because
the company that built the hardware also wrote the software. Whenever there is
any kind of wedge driven between hardware and software, the resulting
experience suffers, which costs me time and frustration (and a tiny bit of my
life in the process).

Software is the soul of a device, and hardware is its body. Either component
in isolation fails to provide a useful, functioning device. It follows, then,
that when the hardware and software are developed together that the most well-
functioning device possible may be achieved.

------
iwwr
Not just handset manufacturers:

 _Cheap Chinese takeout is also going to be tough on the carriers. The problem
here will be the collapse of the contract system and increasing phone sales
through third parties like Walmart._

